
Ask HN: Is it normal to outgrow your interests? - fratlas
I&#x27;m still pretty young (low twenties), but I notice as the years go on my interests (computing and non-computing related) change <i>dramatically</i>. I think back to my old hobbies and have zero residual interest in them - this makes me worry; what happens when there&#x27;s no new areas to become interested in (or at least no low-hanging fruit). Has anyone come across the same issue?
======
justinlaing
I've been through this. But also you can revisit your old interests after a
break.

I played D&D when I was in junior high and high school. But took a 15 year
break. A few of my friends were playing so I joined a game and played again
for a year, it was awesome.

I was deep into RC cars when I was about 12. But hadn't touched them since
then. When I was 34 I got into RC planes and now FPV quads.

It's been really fun to revisit these earlier interests as an adult. For
example I have the money now to buy the nice toys I wasn't able to when I was
younger.

I also have two kids and am revisiting and picking up new interests as they
grow up.

~~~
hanniabu
+1 for being able to buy the nicer toys. I've just noticed this myself
recently. It's nice not to have a budget of about $30 lol

------
ljf
Yes hugely similar to me. When I think of the things that I was passionate
about even 3 years ago, I'm sure a different person now.

I'm in my late 30s now, but I'd say don't worry, there is always something new
to be interested or excited by!

~~~
ljf
After thinking about this some more I'd extend this further - the people I
love the most are those that have also grown with me.

I've been with my wife since 1999, and I'm sure if either of us were the same
as we were then we wouldn't be as excited to still be together.

Similarly the friends that I've lost touch with are those that _have_ stayed
the same, and over time it's me that has no longer found this exciting or
interesting in a person.

------
Broken_Hippo
Completely normal. You'll never run out of things to be interested in so long
as you are curious. Plus, you are just on the beginning end of the brain
stablizing itself and stuff, so add on a few years after that to get to
rediscover yourself, and get your life closer to whatever it is you really
want... and you wind up with some things you are interested in, some things
you did, and some you pick up again. (I'm in my late 30's). And hopefully
you've had some nice life experiences along the way and can look forward to
having some more.

Personally, I think it is all good that we evolve and change. It keeps us from
being stagnant.

------
JSeymourATL
There are in fact-- seasons of a Man's Life, this theme is as old as time (see
1 Corinthians 13:11).

Relative to worrying about no new areas to become interested in-- I was
reminded of the Sharon Gannon quote “We create the world we live in. If we
want to change what we don't like in the world, we must start by changing what
we don't like about ourselves.”

------
TurboHaskal
I guess it is.

I recently bought a new desktop with the intention of gaming again but for
some reason I can't stand playing for more than twenty minutes.

According to Steam I have played two hours in three weeks which makes my new
PC a poor investment.

I really want to enjoy gaming as I used to do but I simply can't, and I don't
know whether I'm too busy or I've simply lost interest.

